# Quickie Flush Or Tornado Tank Rinser?



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I would like to install a tank rinser. The Tornado looks better at first glance, but things don't always work as advertised. What do you use and like? Thanks!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> I would like to install a tank rinser. The Tornado looks better at first glance, but things don't always work as advertised. What do you use and like? Thanks!!


Yup, lots of folks use the Tornado but we have a Quickie Flush and it works just fine. I don't really have anything to compare it to...but it works so I'm not really sure what comparison we would need


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

They're both made by Camco and are of equal quality. There have been two schools of thought about these:

1. Tornado may do a better job spraying the tank because of it's moving spray head. However, a moving part inside a harsh environment may fail sooner.

2. Quickie Flush will do a good job of spraying out the tank, but perhaps not as good as the Tornado. With no moving parts inside the tank to possibly fail this could be a better long term solution.

You make the call


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

California Jim said:


> They're both made by Camco and are of equal quality. There have been two schools of thought about these:
> 
> 1. Tornado may do a better job spraying the tank because of it's moving spray head. However, a moving part inside a harsh environment may fail sooner.
> 
> ...


X2 Jim Couldn't of said it better.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've installed the No-Fuss Flush and Tornado, and had the Quickie Flush that came on the Raptor... all did a good job. I installed the Tornado on the new rig.


----------



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

I've got the Tornado flush and it does a great job. However... if you install the tornado, I'd highly recommend you not use the brass male fitting and hose clamp that is used to attach the clear hose to the external fitting on the tank end. It doesn't have any barbs to help anchor the hose and tends to blow off if the water pressure is raised too quickly. You can buy a 1/2 inch male plastic hose repair end that has barbs and a superior clamping arrangement. I got to repair mine yesterday. Other than this small problem, it is a great unit.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the Quickie for the aforementioned concern about moving parts in that tank. 
No chance am I interested in servicing a black tank flusher.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I have the Quickie for the aforementioned concern about moving parts in that tank.
> No chance am I interested in servicing a black tank flusher.










I would have to totally agree


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have neither. My rig, as far as the black tank is concerned, is 100% stock. I had a quickie flush, but never got around to installing it. After 2 years of being on the road and not having any problems, I returned it to camping world (yeap, still had the receipt). We are now in our 3rd year and I have no intention of spending my money on any of those gadgets. I just don't think its needed.


----------

